
Iowa's first 'agrihood' promises country living on edge of Des Moines - jelliclesfarm
https://www.desmoinesregister.com/2702330002
======
AnimalMuppet
Link didn't work for me. This may be the correct one:
[https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/money/business/2019/...](https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/money/business/2019/02/14/iowa-
agrihood-cumming-des-moines-country-rural-urban-real-estate-home-purchase-
land-farm-middlebrook/2702330002/)

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Thank you!

